# 5200 on Aluminum Removal ?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Cured 5200 can be removed mechanically with a knife, razor blade, or sanding.


http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?66666UuZjcFSLXTtlx&EO8TVEVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i was going to say scrape it with a razor but brett beat me to it :


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

> Going to re-attach My TSG jack Plate But any Tips on getting the existing Fiddy two Hundeed Off ??  Towtch Heat gun ?
> 
> Mis spelling Intentional for bordom Releif ...LOL


A hot wire or a torch would work. Not many, if any, chemicals will eat 5200 away.

Just a suggestion for next time either use 3M 101 or 3M 4200. Both keep water out and are easier to clean up. Rule of thumb with 5200 is that if its not permanant, dont use 5200.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have heard about the "permanent" thing but so far not so much ... just pry a little and use patiance ... and it comes apart ...

Dave


----------



## kuzus (Apr 23, 2009)

There is a product called Debond that will soften it up. It comes in a small aerosol can and it is pretty cheap. You can get it from Fiberglass Coatings. Heating it up will also help if you want to try that before buying anything.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh I did the Heat Thing Wooo Hooo See my other post ! I used Acetylene :-?

JP is now on classic ... 

Dave


----------

